# Whats the fascination behind Yashica T4?



## sincere (Nov 13, 2007)

It has a pretty sharp lense wich happens to be a Zeiss. Is that it or is that already a lot? Any equivalent or better ones in that section?


----------



## Helen B (Nov 14, 2007)

There was a recent thread on compact cameras (link) that has praise of the Olympus XA from a few of us. I prefer the XA over the T5 - to the best of my knowledge the T5 is the same as the T4. In my brief comment on the T5 I didn't mention shutter lag. It annoyed me. It might be worth reading the earlier thread to get comments on other cameras.

Good luck,
Helen


----------

